# Driftwood Question



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

If you find a peice of Driftwood, what is your best recommended method in getting it cured enough for aquarium use???


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

pressure wash it!...
mild bleach solution!...
Boil it!....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

all of the above


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

in that order.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's not already sunken, you'll have to let nature take its course and soak it for weeks anyway. In that time, you will see if any mold, rot, or any other nasties come out, plus leach out any excess tannins.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> pressure wash it!...
> mild bleach solution!...
> Boil it!....


+1

and make sure all bark and sap is removed.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

make sure it's a hard wood and not a soft wood . It will lead to headaches later on.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

messy messy headaches


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't mean to hijack, but as another driftwood question.....where is the best place to find gnarly (as in righteous) driftwood?


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Harrison! That's where we found ours! 
Any river really!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to have to go hunting when I need some more. Free seems like a much better price.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

free is better for sure! hmm where can you find a big enough pot to put a peice of wood in?? my gf's mom found just lying on the beach..So maybe do i just soak it for awhile??


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I know the wood I have leaches tannins, but the WC's I do take care of it. You can see the difference if I go a few days without one. if you have a big enough bin you could soak it, but expect it to take a while


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ben_mbu said:


> free is better for sure! hmm where can you find a big enough pot to put a peice of wood in?? my gf's mom found just lying on the beach..So maybe do i just soak it for awhile??


dude .. what i do is take over the bath tub , grab all the big pots in the house , boil water , dump onto the wood in the tub , then repeat as needed [email protected]!

also you can use a kettle as well , then when wood is submerged add a cap of bleach and soak it !! for a day , then rinse and scrub !!

this has worked for me many times , i dont pay for wood > why ? if i look for it i can find it .. 

any more info , you know my digits [email protected]!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ya no rush for me...i have another HUGE peice that i could use..it weighs like 30-40lbs..stands 2 ft high..massive peice


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Juice said:


> dude .. what i do is take over the bath tub , grab all the big pots in the house , boil water , dump onto the wood in the tub , then repeat as needed [email protected]!
> 
> also you can use a kettle as well , then when wood is submerged add a cap of bleach and soak it !! for a day , then rinse and scrub !!
> 
> ...


bathtub!!! why didnt i think of that! perfect idea..HEY LISA!! get those pots boilin' baby!.. ...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I have a 80lb piece of driftwood sitting in a giant tub outside....It was already in Marius' tank for over a year and it is still leaching. Not much you can do to hurry it up unless you can boil the heck out of it repeatedly. 

Man, does Target already have over 150 posts!?!? WOW! that's dedication.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm...that reminds me i should probably soak my huge peice again. it was leaking lots of tannins in my 120. a trip to superstore is needed.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

We might as well just buy a large rubber maid bucket.. we're going to need it to move Kaleeko anyways!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I run Purigen in my tanks with big pieces of wood and it takes up the tannins and clears up the water. If you're worried about tannins, run carbon or Purigen and you'll be good to go.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I run Purigen in my tanks with big pieces of wood and it takes up the tannins and clears up the water. If you're worried about tannins, run carbon or Purigen and you'll be good to go.


I'm going to run purigen in a reactor in my new tank when it is setup. Hopefully that will take care of the tannins for me. Pricey stuff tho for what amounts to little tiny foam bits. Hahahahaha.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I'm going to run purigen in a reactor in my new tank when it is setup. Hopefully that will take care of the tannins for me. Pricey stuff tho for what amounts to little tiny foam bits. Hahahahaha.


It seems like it until you start using it. I regenerate mine every 2 months, so my one jar (1L I think) has lasted me 2 years. I still haven't opened my new one that I got from King Ed's at Boxing Day sale. Over that same period, I would have used 10x as much carbon, which would have not quite as well, and would have cost as much if not more (depending on brand).


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

If it's local driftwood check for rot. Once it starts decaying it will speed up the process in the water, all the moisture, the nutrients, the bacteria etc, and that can alter your tanks' chemistry too much. 

Import driftwood is free of decay ...I haven't see yet a rotten piece. 

Tony, that piece has been in the tank for 2y+, but for your SA tanins are perfect, they prefer the softer, more acidic environment.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Remember that a lot of the driftwood on the Harrison and any coastal system is probably some form of coniferous softwood (cedar, hemlock etc.). Leaching and water chemistry can be affected, plus the wood isn't as stable. I found some great looking pieces when I was boating a local river. I kept it for awhile then threw it away, didn;t want to risk anything.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i washed mine and threw it right in the tank no problems at all


----------

